# DWAN Account



## myles57 (1 May 2012)

I contacted JTF2 recruiting and asked a few questions about what i can do. The recruiter told me i would have to forward my questions from my DWAN account. I dont have a DWAN account and im not in the military yet but the recruiter says i have one. How can i already have one? And if i dont how do i get one?


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2012)

You can't.  And you can't join JTF direct.   :


----------



## fraserdw (1 May 2012)

I am confused, you contacted JTF but you are not in the army but the army says you got a DWAN account?

If you are not in the military you do not have a DWAN account unless you are an approved contractor or DND civil employee.  If you are not in the military, do not bother JTF, they have people to kill and do not have time for people who have not completed basic and trades training at the very least.   I suggest you join become a top performing infantry guy or tradesmen and then seek out JTF.


----------



## myles57 (1 May 2012)

I wasnt going to join JTF2 direct, i was hoping to join later on in a support role but they wouldnt give me any info without a DWAN account but they said i have an account even though i told them i wasnt in the military yet.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2012)

Well, he was wrong.  Get in first, worry about JTF at a _much_ later date.

(I see it's Spring.......    )


----------



## GAP (1 May 2012)

JTF obviously recognized his superior physical and mental stature.....how else would they have set a DWAN account for him immediately......


----------



## MikeL (1 May 2012)

myles57 said:
			
		

> I wasnt going to join JTF2 direct, i was hoping to join later on in a support role but they wouldnt give me any info without a DWAN account but they said i have an account even though i told them i wasnt in the military yet.



They probably assumed you were a CF member because you were asking about joining.  You aren't in the CF nor do you have a DWAN account so don't worry about it.   Also,  don't be so surprised that a SOF unit isn't going to answer your questions,  especially over a unsecure internet email/network and to someone who isn't even a CF member.  Even if you were CF and emailed from a DWAN account there is only so much open source/unclass info they can send.  


Like what was said,  you aren't even in the CF yet,  why are you contacting JTF2 Recruiters?   Applying to them as a Supporter is far in the future,  you still have to worry about getting in, getting accepted then going on your Basic and trades training, etc pass all that and get your 2 years of service in before you can think about/apply for CANSOF.


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2012)

However.......I did pass along some MilPoints:


> Not so much for this post, as having shown initiative and actively seeking answers.



At least you aren't like so many of your contemporaries we see here, who figure posting a generic, rambling question -- without even pretending to search the many similar queries -- is as close as they get to showing signs of intelligent life....only to pout when site members don't fall over themselves providing an answer.

Best of luck.


----------



## fraserdw (1 May 2012)

Concur and awarded


----------



## Loachman (1 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> However.......I did pass along some MilPoints:
> At least you aren't like so many of your contemporaries we see here, who figure posting a generic, rambling question -- without even pretending to search the many similar queries -- is as close as they get to showing signs of intelligent life....only to pout when site members don't fall over themselves providing an answer.
> 
> Best of luck.



Wow.

What put you in such a good mood? It can't be the fabulous biking weather.


----------

